# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Γραμμές Εξωτερικού  (international routes) >  Γραμμή Ελλάδας  - Αιγύπτου (Greece - Egypt route)

## xara

*Κάιρο*
«Σύντομα αναμένεται να λειτουργήσει ακτοπλοϊκή γραμμή που να συνδέει την Αλεξάνδρεια της Αιγύπτου με την Κρήτη και τον Πειραιά» δήλωσε την Τρίτη από το Κάιρο ο υπουργός Ανάπτυξης Δημήτρης Σιούφας έπειτα από συνάντηση με τον Αιγύπτιο υπουργό Επενδύσεων. 
Ο κ. Σιούφας είπε ότι ήδη υπάρχει έντονο το ενδιαφέρον από εταιρεία που επιθυμεί να προχωρήσει στην δημιουργία αυτής της γραμμής, η οποία θα εξυπηρετεί οχήματα και επιβάτες (Ρ-Ρ).
Το ζήτημα αυτό αποτελεί πάγιο αίτημα των Αιγυπτιωτών που ζουν στο Κάιρο και την Αλεξάνδρεια και η δρομολόγηση αυτής της νέας γραμμής αποτελεί κοινό στόχο μεταξύ των δύο κρατών. 
Ως θέμα, είχε τεθεί τόσο κατά την περσινή συνάντηση του τότε υπουργού Τουριστικής Ανάπτυξης Δ.Αβραμόπουλου αλλά και κατά τον περασμένο μήνα από την κα Φάνη-Πάλλη Πετραλιά. Σο θέμα είχε αναφερθεί και ο Πατριάρχης Αλεξανδρείας κ. Θεόδωρος Β΄σε διάφορες επαφές του με αξιωματούχους των δύο κρατών.
Η ακτοπλοϊκή γραμμή που συνέδεε την Αλεξάνδρεια με τα ελληνικά λιμάνια σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί πριν από είκοσι και πλέον χρόνια. 

_news.in.gr, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ_

Τη γραμμή αυτή την εκτελούσε το εγ/ογ ESPRESSO EGITO της ADRIATICA, με προέκταση μέχρι τη Βενετία, με ιδιαίτερη επιτυχία.

----------


## chrb

Η μόνες εταιρίες που θα μπορούσαν να εξυπηρετήσουν τη γραμμή είναι η Minoan και Ανεκ ( περισσότερες πιθανότητες η Ανεκ). Για παράδειγμα θα μπορούσε να βάλει το Lissos στη γραμμή ,βάζοντας στα Χανιά ένα νεότερο. Για να δούμε...

----------


## George

Η MINOAN με ποιο βαπόρι; Η ΑΝΕΚ από την άλλη δεν έχει καράβια να καλύψει καλά καλά τις γραμμές της Κρήτης. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα κοιτάξει αυτή τη γραμμή. Εκτός πια αν πάει με κάποιο από τα ναυλωμένα Ro/Ro του Αγαπητού ή το καινούριο που φέρνει αυτός.

----------


## xara

Την πρόθεσή της να δρομολογήσει το φορτηγό-οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «ARCHAGELOS» στη γραμμή Πειραιά - Ηράκλειο - Αίγυπτο, ανακοίνωσε με επιστολή της στον υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Μανώλη Κεφαλογιάννη η ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία CHAMPION FERRIES LTD, θυγατρική της ΑΝΕΚ Lines, αξιοποιώντας το μνημόνιο συνεργασίας που υπογράφτηκε από τον κ. Κεφαλογιάννη και τον Αιγύπτιο υπουργό Μεταφορών Εσάμ Σάραφ τον περασμένο Ιούνιο. 

*Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ON LINE*

----------


## chrb

Στην εταιρία μέσα έπεσα , στον τύπο του πλοίου όμως καμία σχέση...

----------


## Morgan

Μπραβο πολυ ωραιο θεματακι....
δεν ξερω αν μια συνδεση ακτοπλοικη θα ηταν ιδιαιτερα χρησιμη στους ηδη αποδεκατισμενους ελληνες της Αιγυπτου αλλα σαν κινηση/επενδυση και μονο ειναι πολυ σημαντικη.

Χωρις να ξερω κατι, δεν θα μπορουσε μια κοινοπραξια Ελληνικων/Αιγυπτιακων συμφεροντων να αναλαβει την δρομολογηση του πλοιου?

Επισης , πια ηταν η προηγουμενη εταιρεια (20 χρονια πριν) που εκανε την γραμμη?

----------


## Spyros

Θα μπορουσε να ειναι μια πολυ προσοδοφορα γραμμη οχι μονο για φορτηγα αλλα και ακομα για τουριστικη κινηση μια και ειναι αρκετοι αυτοι που εχουν ζητησει τετοια συνδεση κατα καιρους.

----------


## chrb

Πάντως από φορτηγά νομίζω πως θα γίνεται χαμός σε αυτή τη γραμμή...

----------


## Morgan

για να γινεται χαμος χρειαζεται να υπαρχουν facilities που θα κανουν accomodate τις αναγκες των πλοιων.

δεν ξερω , υπαρχουν?

----------


## Spyros

Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουν Morgan.

----------


## xara

*Με RO-RO στην Αίγυπτο* 

Από την προσεχή εβδομάδα εξάλλου η ΑΝΕΚ, όπως αποκάλυψε ο κ. Γαλανάκης, θα ανοίξει αρχικά με πλοίο RO-RO τη γραμμή Πειραιά - Ηρακλείου - Αλεξάνδρειας ενώ εξετάζεται και η επέκτασή της σε λιμάνι της Λιβύης. Πρόκειται για γραμμή στην οποία η εταιρία κάλυπτε προ 20ετίας, οπότε και διεκόπη. Η εταιρία εξετάζει όλα τα στοιχεία προκειμένου στη γραμμή αυτή μελλοντικά να δρομολογήσει Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο. 

Πηγη: http://news.pathfinder.gr/

----------


## chrb

> Θα μπορουσε να ειναι μια πολυ προσοδοφορα γραμμη οχι μονο για φορτηγα αλλα και ακομα για τουριστικη κινηση μια και ειναι αρκετοι αυτοι που εχουν ζητησει τετοια συνδεση κατα καιρους.


Νομίζω πως ειδικά το καλοκαίρι ένα επιβατηγό-ογ θα είχε και τους 3 μήνες πληρότητες 90-100%.
Η γραμμή Τυνησία-Γένοβα , για παράδειγμα , όπως έχει αποδειχθεί είναι πολύ κερδοφόρα-γι'αυτό και τα τόσο καλά πλοία.Είναι η μόνη επιβατική γραμμή όμως που συνδέει την Αφρική με την κεντρικοανατολική Ευρώπη.Γιατί να μην υπάρξει και άλλη μία Πειραιά-Αλεξάνδρεια ή Πάτρα-Μπαγκαζι;
¶ρα , συνεχίζω να έχω την εντύπωση πως η ανεκ δεν θα αφήσει την ευκαιρία και θα έχουμε και ΕΓ-ΟΓ σε λίγο καιρό.

----------


## Spyros

Ναι σωστα...Πρεπει να την εκμεταλευτει..Θα δειξει το μελλον ας ξενκινησει το ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ πρωτα και βλεπουμε

----------


## chrb

Το βαπόρι ξεκίνησε το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο το Σάββατο με 73 φορτηγά κίνηση(!!!). Τα 22 έμειναν στο Ηράκλειο και τα υπόλοιπα συνέχισαν για Αλεξάνδρεια. Πολύ καλή κίνηση για πρώτο δρομολόγιο... Νομίζω πως άνετα χωράει και δεύτερο πλοίο , αφού σίγουρα όταν μέθουν τη γραμμή θα αυξηθεί ακόμα η κίνηση.Ακρως επιτυχημένη μου φαίνεται αυτή η κίνηση της Ανεκ και θα δούμε στο μέλλον πως ψωμί δεν έχει μόνο η Αδριατική...

----------


## gvaggelas

Συνάντηση με εκπροσώπους αγροτικών συλλόγων της Ιεράπετρας και τον πρόεδρο της ΟΑΣΝΗ είχε ο γενικός γραμματέας της Περιφέρειας Κρήτης Σεραφείμ Τσόκας, με αντικείμενο τη σύνδεση Κρήτης - Αιγύπτου και την εισαγωγή των ξένων προϊόντων εν όψει της δρομολόγηση πλοίου RO-RO θυγατρικής εταιρίας της ΑΝΕΚ. 
Στη σύσκεψη, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία, διερευνήθηκαν ζητήματα που αφορούσαν τις ανησυχίες αγροτών για το ενδεχόμενο αθρόων εισαγωγών αγροτικών προϊόντων ανταγωνιστικών προς εκείνα που παράγει η Κρήτη. Ωστόσο, αν και δεν υπάρχουν μέχρι στιγμής ενδείξεις ότι θα συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, η Γενική Γραμματεία Περιφέρειας Κρήτης θα συνεξετάσει όλα τα ενδεχόμενα με το υπουργείο Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης. 

www.express.gr

----------


## Apostolos

Η γραμμή είναι εντελώς εποχιακή (ακόμα) Ξεκινά απο Νοέμβριο και τελειώνει κάπου στον Απρίλιο. Αν υπάρχει συχνή σύνδεση (όπως της Χαϊφας) θα αποκτίσει μόνιμη πελατία και ίσως και επιβάτες που έχουν αποκλιστηκή τους μετακίνηση το αεροπλάνο

----------


## fotis

Παιδια για εφετος εχει ακουστει τιποτε; Ανακοινωθηκε κανα πλοιο για τη γραμμη ή πανε για καθιερωση της γραμμης απο Ιεραπετρα για Αιγυπτο;
Ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρία να παει κανεις στην Αιγυπτο οικονομικα αν εχει καποιες ημερες παραπανω στη διαθεση του (απο αδεια κλπ)

----------


## japetus

Τώρα με το παρακάτω άρθρο να γελάσω; Τί να κάνω;

ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑ Η ΜΕΛΕΤΗ: AΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΚΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΚΑΒΑΛΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΙΓΥΠΤΟΥ

----------


## Leo

> Τώρα με το παρακάτω άρθρο να γελάσω; Τί να κάνω;
> 
> ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑ Η ΜΕΛΕΤΗ: AΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΚΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΚΑΒΑΛΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΙΓΥΠΤΟΥ


 
Αυτό όπως το είπες... εδώ  :Very Happy: . Δεν μπορούμε να συνδέσουμε την Ελλάδα με την Ελλάδα, θα κάνουμε *transmed*iterranean.....  :Very Happy:

----------

